# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  The Cape, et al

## Dennis

We're thinking of a trip to The Cape area this summer for a little 4-night getaway. MikeR, I'll expect you to chime in but any and all advice is welcome.

We want relax on the beach a bit, do some touristy sight-seeing, maybe swing over to MV or Nantucket. My wife likes to sleep in luxury but doesn't mind eating casually. (Although she

----------


## MIke R

without you narrowing it down a bit....it is tough...the Cape is 65 miles long.....but this is what I would do with 4 days...I would find a place somewhere in the mid Cape....from say Hyannis to  Chatham ( Harwichport would be my choice)...then I would spend a day or two in the immediate vicinty, a day trip to Provinctown ( you can't go to the Cape and not see P Town...it is the crowned jewel )...a day trip to one of the islands ( Nantucket if I had to choose although they are both great )..and there is your 4 days..as far as where to eat goes...again.....60 miles of the Cape and two large islands...the great choices are in the hundreds...narrow it down a bit and I can help you better..when looking there is one area you absolutly positively want to avoid....RT 28 between Hyannis and Dennis....yes Dennis there is a town called Dennis!!..treat that  area like a toxic deadzone unless you like hotels and restaurants piled on top of one another and putt putt golf and waterslides and go carts..well..you get the picture I'm sure

you re better beaches are definetly between Wellfleet and P Town

----------


## Dennis

> there is a town called Dennis!!..treat that  area like a toxic deadzone



I've been treated worse...

----------


## MIke R

the Cape is incredibly popular and HEAVILY congested in the summer, especially on weekends ( reason number one I no longer call it home fulltime anymore )...if you can pull off a Tueday-Friday stretch....much better....traffic is insane most days...you want to arrange yourself logistically so that you dont have to drive too far, too often..thats why I suggested the midcape...it is 26 miles from Orleans to P Town and it can take as much as  an hour and a half to do that stretch some days...I use my car to get to P Town in June and to leave P Town in September...in between I bike and I walk....thats how bad it is...there are only two two lane bridges that can get you on the Cape and the backup on Friday nights can be as much as 6-8 miles long....

----------


## Dennis

OUCH!

We'd probably do a Wednesday-Sunday trip...like everyone else does, I'm sure. I have limited vaca time and already burned a week in Costa Rica in January and will burn a week in St. Barths in November. I assume July 4th week will be a zoo?

----------


## MIke R

if 4th of July on the Cape was a zoo???..that would be an improvement...its so bad in P Town they close Commercial Street to all car traffic....walking only...the other towns are not as bad....but they are still bad....LOL

sorry...the good news is that the  best firework show on the Cape is in P Town and the absolute best seat for that show is on the  boat I live on and we usually have a private party of about 50 people.....kegs...clams...lobsters.....and youre invited if you wish to attend...

----------


## andynap

Dennis- beat the crowds and come the day after Labor Day- I can get you a free ride on Mike's boat. There's a big party on Wednesday. I heartily recommend Harwichport and The Winstead Beach Resort is tops- I love this room   Winstead

----------


## Dennis

Beautiful...that's a contenda. We'll probably go in mid-summer...we love crowds and heat...

----------


## MIke R

well....let me know what you decide and I will help you with anything you might need......one thing you may want to consider is it is  2 - 2 1/2 hours from BOS to the mid cape, so with only 4 days, you may want to make sure you get an early morning flight in so you dont lose the day entirely, and  an evening flight out on the last day....or a better idea would be to catch a Cape Air flight from Boston to P Town and rent your car at P Town Airport ( P Town airport is even smaller then SBH )....your 2 1/2  hour drive gets reduced to a 20 minute flight on a puddle jumper....its how my daughter does it everytime she visits....by virtue of how the land goes its 110 miles by car from BOS to the Cape but only about 40 miles by the way the crow flies...thats what I would do if I only had 4 days....otherwise its really going to be only a 2 day vacation....the beaches and dunes on the outer Cape where I live are as beautiful as any beaches anywhere in the world and all preserved from developer whores by being National  Park Seashore Lands....you will see why I have no problem at all leaving St Barts in June when I know the outer Cape is my next stop... despite the overdevelopment of some of the towns and the crowds etc, which sent me packing,selling my house, and no longer living there fulltime, the natural beauty of the outer Cape is beyond belief....artists and photographers come to the outer Cape from all over the world to capture the incredible color and light which exists at sunrise and sunset, and the outer Cape and Key West are the only places on the eastern seaboard where you can watch the sun set into the ocean..

if you can avoid Logan and fly into Providence instead....better yet...same distance from each airport to where you are going

----------


## Peter NJ

Miker,how did you end up landing in P-Town? Ive never been,but hear its nice with great beaches..Being a single guy who likes cute girls,is it worth a look for me?? Isnt it a Gay Resort Town?? Not that theres anything wrong with that..LOL..Ive got many friends on ACK and thats where i always end up...

----------


## MIke R

long story Peter...short version is I went regularly as a kid with my parents and fell in love with it....then returned as  a young adult when  I was working for an international boating company who operated live aboard dive boats in the Caribbean, whale watchihng boats in Cape Cod and oil drilling service boats around the world.  I got myself assigned to a whale watching boat in P Town....loved it so much I quit the boat company,  and went to work for a local P Town whale watching company, opened up a deli/cafe, started a water taxi business, became the high school hoops coach, bought a house and called it home for a while .....it is a predominant gay resort for sure and it is very much like Key West in its vibe but despite all that, there are no lack of cute straight girls as well..I spent quite a few single years there and had a blast and eventually met Wendi there......PBS did a documentary on P Town a few years back and called it the most "sexually liberated" town in America, and not just because of the gay population....it is one crazy ass little fishing village mon ami....I could write a book....LOL

----------


## Eddie

Peter- To add to what Mike just posted, it is a good place to meet single, straight girls. They're attracted to P'Town because it seems safe from "the sharks that can swim on the land".
I'm partial to the Wellfleet/Truro area. There are amazing fresh water ponds there. They're warm, when the ocean isn't.

I used to spend time at a place, in Truro, called The Beachcomber. It's right up your alley.... it was always full of single, beautiful, extremely friendly women, on vacation, looking for a summer/weekly/nightly boyfriend. If I'm ever in Sea Bright, we'll meet at Ichabod's and, I'll tell you some stories......

----------


## MIke R

...and to add to eddies post.....the single girls you find in a place with the reputation of P Town are, for the most part, not exactly what you would call the church going type either...LMAO


oh the Beachcomber stories I have to tell........but dont ask me in front of Wendi when we are in Select...because you'll get nuthin...she knows many of the stories firsthand, having been there as well, for part of the time at least....but would rather not hear them....LOL

Truro and Wellfleet are just spectacular towns that somehow side steped the insane build up which occured in P Town...

----------


## Eddie

> oh the Beachcomber stories I have to tell.....



If you were there in the mid 70's, to early 80's, our paths probably crossed.

----------


## MIke R

nope....was working  down in the Gulf and then South Caicos and St Croix for 2 years during that time....my crazy Beachcomber  summer years were  85 to 91

----------


## Eddie

> nope.....my crazy Beachcomber years were  85 to 91



Then you got the leftovers.  :-}

----------


## MIke R

I'd prefer to think of it as... a new batch....

----------


## Eddie

Fair enough. Is it still there?

----------


## MIke R

hell yeah...and has been declared off limits to me by you know who.....but I wouldnt go anyway...not into that scene anymore...would rather sit in Bubulas and listen to jazz and drink my GG and then take a nice leisurely walk back to the boat...much safer that way

----------


## Eddie

When I was there, in my late teens/early 20's, I remember seeing the old guys, trying to pick up the young girls, and thinking, " get a life, losers".  I guess I shouldn't go back, either....

----------


## MIke R

nah.... its time for someone else to make memories there....LOL.... and if I cant walk to wherever Im goin in July and August...I aint going...and there is more then enough entertainment within walking distance of the boat - to keep me occupied

----------


## MIke R

down in your neck of the woods in Wellfleet your age group hangs out at the Inn at Duck Creek anyway..thats where you belong

----------


## Eddie

> down in your neck of the woods in Wellfleet your age group hangs out at the Inn at Duck Creek anyway..thats where you belong



Why? Do they serve dinner at 4PM?
BTW- I may be up, for a few days, mid-July. If I do make it, can I get my nephews on the boat?

----------


## MIke R

not a problem at all....you just tell me the day and I'll have the tickets at the booth unless Im on that trip myself and then I'll just let em on.....we can talk about it more at Select.....and the offer to take you on a photographic adventure from the boat still stands

----------


## Eddie

I'd want it to be when you're Captain. They'd get a kick out of the "boat driver" being a friend of Uncle Eddie.

----------


## MIke R

well...I'm only off on Saturday....I do the day trips on Sunday, Monday and Friday...the night trips on Tuesday thru Thursday

----------


## Peter NJ

You guys have have me thinking its worth a look..Problem is,working for the family buissness vacations are hard to come by,and i love my ACK..Im lucky if i can get away for 4 nights in the Summer,and if i can,i head to ACK and now lucky enough to have a great hell raising friend who has a place on Tuckernuck,which ive only been to once,but loved it..Maybe time for a new adventure..Miker,whats a cool vibey type place to stay in P-Town in the middle of the action?Any suggestions..Eddie,if you ever get to Sea Bright,i'll make some Painkillers at Ship Ahoy at our Cabana get sloppy-ish and head out and find some good Reggae and some of Monmouth Counties finest..

----------


## Eddie

Peter,
My best friend, from HS, lives in Atlantic Highlands and, I owe him a visit. His cousin used to tend bar at Ichabod's. That's why we ended up there. With a long sbh trip looming, and about 5 weeks of darkroom work, when I return, I'm not sure when I'll get there. I also want to shoot Sandy Hook, in the winter. It's amazing, that time of year.

----------


## MIke R

I'll join you at the Atlantic Highlands Shore Casino..its family owned...we will dirnk for FREE!!!!..

----------


## Eddie

Don't you have a summer job? Or, can you make it in the winter? 
I'm hoping to get up there after Thanksgiving, to do some shooting at Sandy Hook. I took a ride, there, last November. Everything was in shades of gray- perfect for a B&amp;W shooter like me.

----------


## MIke R

no.....between hoops and the shops I'll be pretty much tethered to New England until at least April..starting October

----------


## Eddie

We'll figure it all out, over a Carib, in about 2 weeks. I'm down to 11 days to go. Film (20lbs) gets shipped down tomorrow.

----------


## Peter NJ

> Peter,My best friend, from HS, lives in Atlantic Highlands and, I owe him a visit. His cousin used to tend bar at Ichabod's. That's why we ended up there. With a long sbh trip looming, and about 5 weeks of darkroom work, when I return, I'm not sure when I'll get there. I also want to shoot Sandy Hook, in the winter. It's amazing, that time of year.



Eddie i grew up with Sandy Hook in my backyard..My parents have been in the same house for ever,up on the hill in Highlands..Every room has River and Ocean views..Sandy Hook is an amazing place in the off season...Plum Island..Horseshoe Cove..Its all good..

----------


## MIke R

Doris N Eds.....yummmmmmmmm....  a garden apartment  on Shore Drive was my first address upon leaving the nest...for 6 months...then I headed to Long Branch

----------


## Peter NJ

Actually,Sandy Hook reminds me of Cape Cod in a way..Without all the people and buildings..You could put SH on an empty part of the Cape and you could hardly tell the difference,scenary wise.

----------


## MIke R

yup..whenever I fly over it I am reminded it has the same configuation and shape as the Cape...only a lot smaller....and no offense...but a  LOT cleaner water

----------


## MIke R

the Capes dunes are way way bigger and more dramatic too

----------


## Peter NJ

> Doris N Eds.....yummmmmmmmm....  a garden apartment  on Shore Drive was my first address upon leaving the nest...for 6 months...then I headed to Long Branch



Then you have eaten my Moms Cheesecake at D &amp; E's..Back in the day,she was a serious baker..She baked for D &amp; E's,Careless Navigator,Ichabods,Bahrs..She was legendary for her Cheesecakes...Baked at home and delivered..She even got a write up in Zagats one year for Careless Navigator..Careless got a pretty lousy review,but the reviewer said,skip dinner and head for the homemade pies and cakes..

----------


## Eddie

Hey! Maybe it's time to start  *ewronline.com* !
We got your restaurants. We got your beaches. We got your shopping. What's it to ya?

----------


## MIke R

yes Peter...no doubt I had your moms cheesecake...I ate there plenty



some of the  beautiful dunes of P Town..



Race Point beach...P Town

 


Long Nook Beach....Truro

now THIS is a dune...look at it next to that tent and those people climbing it to get an idea of scale 

 


look at how white that sand is....Race Point Beach

----------


## Peter NJ

cool pics...yes the Cape has cleaner water for sure..and bigger dunes..but for ugly NJ,Sandy Hook aint too shabby...thank God the Govt owns it,or it would have Condos,Timeshares and Casinos..LOL...But,I bet one day..

----------


## Peter NJ

Miker-you should suggest to your bud Andy,to give Spring Lake a try for a quick Weekend Getaway..He,im sure would love it,and fairly close too..I would tell him myself,but we dont speak much..LOL

----------


## PBnJ

Dennis, first of all I must say, Chicago is a beautiful city. Spent this past just got back yesterday for a short three day trip. Saw the Cubs vs Sox at Wrigley (beautiful park) and had a great meal at bin36 and two great lunches at 11 city diner. Saw mayor Daley there the first time. I must say, the people are really, really nice. 

Now to the point. Check out  Chatham Bars Inn. My wife and I got married there almost three years ago and it is beutiful. There is a beautiful little town with nice shops etc and a georgeous beach as well as a smaller beach in front of the inn. yes it will be busy no matter when you go, provided it is summer, but no matter where you go on the cape it will be the same. 

Mike R, Dennis-toxic? Hmmm, not near the family's cape house. It is actually quite nice. I am not sure if you mistook Dennis for Heinous, ooops, I mean Hyannis?

----------


## MIke R

Bin...you are in E Dennis by Sesuit??...no???..whole different animal...and you know that...I am referring to RT 28 area from Hyannis through Yarmouth to the Dennis town line and not to include Dennis....no harm no foul
Chatham Bars Inn is a great choice....old money for sure....the place is getting a little dated  looking lately I think...but Chatham is a nice town

----------


## PBnJ

Yes you are correct. About Sesuit and 28. As far as the inn goes, some major resort company has actually purchased it and has dropped a bucket load of money into it "cheer" it up. The had just finished a wine cellar for guests to have receptions in etc that was beautifully done as well as a smaller private dinning room for parties which is set up with "stadium" seating which all look towards what almost seems like a set for a cooking show with plasma screens that show exactly what the chef is doing while he cooks the meal for you. I have not seen the finished product yet but I am sure it is nice.

----------


## MIke R

sounds good for CBI...I'll have to check it out one rainy day when Im not working

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, first of all I must say, Chicago is a beautiful city. Spent this past just got back yesterday for a short three day trip. Saw the Cubs vs Sox at Wrigley (beautiful park) and had a great meal at bin36 and two great lunches at 11 city diner. Saw mayor Daley there the first time. I must say, the people are really, really nice. 
> 
> Now to the point. Check out  Chatham Bars Inn. My wife and I got married there almost three years ago and it is beutiful. There is a beautiful little town with nice shops etc and a georgeous beach as well as a smaller beach in front of the inn. yes it will be busy no matter when you go, provided it is summer, but no matter where you go on the cape it will be the same. 
> 
> Mike R, Dennis-toxic? Hmmm, not near the family's cape house. It is actually quite nice. I am not sure if you mistook Dennis for Heinous, ooops, I mean Hyannis?



Bin,

Chicago is beautiful this time of year. Last night, I took Elvis out for a "quick" walk around 8 and wound up along the lakefront admiring the beautiful skyline. You got a great day Saturday but a crappy one Sunday. Wrigley is not too far from my place. We sometimes ride our bikes to games. 

Bin36 is where I watched MikeR down 3 or 5 GG's a few years ago...

----------


## MIke R

is that where we were????....I was trying to think of what the name of that place was...that whole weekend was a bit fuzzy...and you werent exactly empty handed yourself young fella...LOL

----------


## Dennis

Guilty

----------


## bto

Love Bin 36...we were there a couple years ago...glad it's still there.

----------


## MIke R

bev...yeah its all coming back to me now....Bin36 is still there and is attached to the House of Blues Hotel which is where I was staying  in town for  a friends 40th B day...which is how I ended up meeting Dennis there

and I agree with Bin...Chicago is a great town....

----------

